# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Science et Vice] Mirror neurons are watching you masturbate

## Emile Zoulou

Pour inaugurer la catégorie "Science et Vice", je ne pouvais rêver d'une meilleure illustration que celle offerte par les récents travaux d'Harold Mouras de l'Université Jules Verne de Picardie. Comme quoi cette région peut produire autre chose que des endives et des graphistes punks obsédés par les zombies. L'équipe d'Harold Mouras s'est intéressée aux zones du cerveau impliquées dans l'érection et notamment l'activité dans ses zones des neurones miroirs.
   Parce que je ne veux pas perdre 90 % de mon audience à ce stade précoce de mon billet, je vais tenter de vous expliquer ce que sont ces fameux neurones. Leur découverte date des années 90 par l'équipe de Giacomo Rizzolatti de l'Université de Parme qui les a mis en évidence chez le singe avant qu'on les retrouve chez l'homme et certains oiseaux. Ces neurones ont la particularité de s'activer lorsqu'un individu effectue une action mais aussi lorsque l'individu observe un congénère effectuer la même action. Il y a donc de fortes chances que ces cellules nerveuses soient impliquées dans l'apprentissage mais aussi dans des sentiments/comportements sociaux comme l'empathie. Certains autistes présentent d'ailleurs un dysfonctionnement de ce type de neurones.
   Revenons à nos chercheurs picards. Afin de mettre en évidence les zones du cerveau concernées par la réponse érectile, ils ont utilisé une technique d'imagerie cérébrale appelée IRM fonctionnelle. Sans rentrer dans les détails, l'IRMf montre les régions du cerveau les plus actives dans un laps de temps donné. Huit jeunes hommes ont joué les cobayes volontaires enfermés dans un scanner d'IRMf pendant qu'on leur projetait des séquences vidéo érotiques ou sexuellement neutres (extraits d'émissions de pêche et de Mr Bean, j'espère sincèrement qu'aucun d'entre eux n'a été excité). Leur réponse érectile a été mesurée à l'aide d'un pléthysmographe pénien dont le nom poétique ne cache pas un sextoy mais bien un appareil de mesure du diamètre de la teub.

Chez les huit sujets, le volume des érections a été corrélé à l'activation d'une zone nommée pars opercularis dont on sait qu'elle contient des neurones miroirs. L'activation aurait de plus précédé la réponse érectile ce qui pousse Harold Mouras a dire que les neurones miroir sont la commande qui déclenche l'érection. Et que leurs activités mesurées lorsqu'un individu se contente d'observer seraient en fait le déclenchement de réponses automatiques. Bien sûr de nombreuses autres régions cérébrales sont activées lors de l'érection donc on se gardera d'en tirer des conclusions trop générales. Mais ce résultat devrait au moins légitimer le voyeurisme et les films pour adultes comme méthodes valides d'éducation sexuelle.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Franz1105



----------


## Threanor

> http://www.marcussantiago.net/stuff/ceiling_cat.jpg


Oui c'était l'image originale que j'avais choisie avant que cet idiot de Zoulou ne la remplace pour faire de la pub pour l'université de sa terre natale.

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais et monsieur Chat s'était engagé à remplacer "Ceiling" par "Mister"...

----------


## Franz1105

> Oui c'était l'image originale que j'avais choisie avant que cet idiot de Zoulou ne la remplace pour faire de la pub pour l'université de sa terre natale.



Hé hé j'ai posté juste alors!  :;):

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je comprends mieux le sous titre de Monsieur chat alors.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

J'ai pas vraiment compris l'intérêt, mais je sais maintenant que si je me fait surprendre devant un porno je pourrais prétendre tester la bonne réactivité de mes neurones miroir de ma zone pars opercularis.

----------


## Chan

Oui mais se faire surprendre avec un pléthysmographe pénien, ça me parait beaucoup plus dur à expliquer.

----------


## AlaRach

je suis désolé mais comment être sûr que cette expérience ne s'est pas implicitement transformé en coucours de celui qui a la plus grosse ???
hhhaaa si !!!
Vous mettez 8 male digne de ce nom (avec tout ce que cela implique de testosterone) dans une machine qui va dire lequel est le plus reactif au flim de uc... personne n'a envi d'être celui qui na pas erecté

j'ai raison ou j'ai raison ?

donc c'est cheatay

----------


## mescalin

Dingue comment les cognitivistes arrivent à enlever toute poésie à ces petits plaisirs de la vie ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Therapy2crew

Mouais en même temps c'est une étude PICARDE (!) donc, hein, bon ...


Comment ? Un troll ? Oui c'est à peu près ça ....

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Bien sûr de nombreuses autres régions cérébrales sont activées lors de l'érection donc on se gardera d'en tirer des conclusions trop générales. Mais ce résultat devrait au moins légitimer le voyeurisme et les films pour adultes comme méthodes valides d'éducation sexuelle.
> 
> Voir la news


Cela dit, on peut tirer aussi comme conclusions qu'une générations de gamin qui matent des vidéos a base d'éjacs faciales vont pas donner des mecs super équilibrés.
Et si on met en rapport avec les histoires tellement sordides qu'elles passent pour des urbans legend qui se passent dans des collèges, ya moyen de devenir pessimiste.

----------

